# Newbie dumb questions



## rs matt (Mar 21, 2012)

We are shopping for a wooden wheel era bike or two. The plan is to have a set of riding wheels to save the originals and be safer. Does anyone make new wood rims? New hard rubber tires? We ARE going to ride these guys but want to keep the wow factor and original look. Thanks. Matt


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 21, 2012)

Italian made wood rims called Ghisallo, distributed out of Seattle for us Americans.  They make many models, so you can pick a rim style for single tube tires aswell as clincher.  I would think a more reliable/ no worries ride would be a clincher tire.  Use the search feature on this site and you'll see a million threads on this matter.  Good luck


----------



## Wayne Z (Mar 21, 2012)

I saw a thread here recently about new aluminum 700c  clincher rims that come with a wood like color.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2012)

*RE: Wooden Bicycle Rims 28 inch tubular*

Have a look at www.sacroboscorims.com - we make a 28 inch wooden tubular rims ( works of art ) and they is made here in the USA. We will also have clincher versions in the next few months.


----------



## rs matt (Mar 28, 2012)

*cabe*



filmonger said:


> Have a look at www.sacroboscorims.com - we make a 28 inch wooden tubular rims ( works of art ) and they is made here in the USA. We will also have clincher versions in the next few months.




To whom to I address attn to at the email on the site?


----------



## pelletman (Mar 29, 2012)

There is also an Amish gentleman in OH named Noah Stutzman reproducing wooden rims at a very reasonable rate.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Mar 29, 2012)

The aluminum "teak" faux woodgrained wheels in 700c that you're talking about are Velocity P35's. They look great but have gone up in price about a year ago so now they're $160/rim & for $40 more you can get real wood. 

Check out the Omish guy, I think they might be less than $100/rim & they look great but they are for tubular tires, so of course the tires are much mire expensive than the clinchers.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2012)

*Sacro Bosco*

Fell free to address it to Will Cress, Eric Brockmam, or Louis Todd  







rs matt said:


> To whom to I address attn to at the email on the site?


----------



## mattel234 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a wooden wheeled bike for sale that is in excellent riding condition (minus tires) and is from around the turn of the century....I rebuilt the front Alma Manufact. Co. wooden rim with new DT Swiss Champion spokes and the rear wheel is the original spokes and wooden rim....
email me if your interested....
Matt
mattel234@hotmail.com


----------



## rs matt (Apr 1, 2012)

*Got one.*

I have purchsed a boys bike for myself. I need a side by side 1915ish Peerless badge for it. If anyone has such a badge not for sale, detailed pics would be very helpful.  

We are now shopping for a ladies bike for my wife Sharon. She is not short like myself(5'8), so most bikes will fit. She would like an 1895ish drop frame spoon brake bike with skirtguards. The blue concouse Columbia listed  on Copake is pretty much the type of bike/condition/price she is interested in. Any help from the group would be appreciated. As of Friday she is RETIRED and wants to have some fun with bikes. She does women's bicycle history presentations and would enjoy the bike and period costume to go with her presentations.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 1, 2012)

Will you and the wife be joining us at Copake Matt?


----------



## rs matt (Apr 1, 2012)

*copke*

I do not travel well. Saving the energy for a once in a lifetime DC trip next March. Sharon will be visiting family in Wisc. While she is there I will be finishing my Sears3spd!


----------

